# Red Phantom Paint



## 2jakes (Mar 18, 2013)

My intention was to remove the poor paint job that the previous owner 
 had applied sometime ago & fix it up with a different color.
 I managed to remove the top paint. The original "red" paint is still evident. 
 The original color looks like a candy apple red.
 There are parts where the original paint has faded, but it is mostly all there.
 So instead of completely stripping to bare metal, I would like to touch up a bit
 & maintain the original red.











Does anyone know the paint code for this ?
My next option is to take the chain guard to a 
paint shop to match the color as much as possible.
Thanks !


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 19, 2013)

You are probably better off leaving as is. Trying to spot in an opalescent color is damn near impossible. Jus my 2c V/r Shawn


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 19, 2013)

*Red Phantom*



Freqman1 said:


> You are probably better off leaving as is. Trying to spot in an opalescent color is damn near impossible. Jus my 2c V/r Shawn




Makes sense.  It probably won't match & the area will stand out . I like the old vintage look as is.

Thanks !


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Mar 19, 2013)

*Paint*

I was watching a video on how they make English bicycles and they dipped the frame in a tank of paint. Is that how American bikes were painted? Were they primed?

Why is Asphaltum based paint stronger? What kind of paint did they use on American bikes? 

Sorry, I don't know anything on the various kinds of paints used on bikes.


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 19, 2013)

Lawrence Ruskin said:


> I was watching a video on how they make English bicycles and they dipped the frame in a tank of paint. Is that how American bikes were painted? Were they primed?
> 
> Why is Asphaltum based paint stronger? What kind of paint did they use on American bikes?
> 
> Sorry, I don't know anything on the various kinds of paints used on bikes.




 You got me thinking about how "American" bikes were made , specifically Schwinns.
 I never heard of the term "Chicago Schwinns" before.
 If they were made in Chicago plant, the "Schwinn" stamping was used.
 The "Schwinn Approved" was usually branched out to other locations.





http://www.sheldonbrown.com/schwinn-braze.html


----------



## cyberpaull (Mar 19, 2013)

2jakes said:


> You got me thinking about how "American" bikes were made , specifically Schwinns.
> I never heard of the term "Chicago Schwinns" before.
> If they were made in Chicago plant, the "Schwinn" stamping was used.
> The "Schwinn Approved" was usually branched out to other locations.
> ...




I always thought Schwinn Approved meant, that these parts were made by schwinn approved subcontractors???? Am I wrong???


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 19, 2013)

cyberpaull said:


> I always thought Schwinn Approved meant, that these parts were made by schwinn approved subcontractors???? Am I wrong???




"The parts that say "Schwinn" were made by Schwinn in their Chicago factory. Parts that say
"Schwinn Approved" were made elsewhere to Schwinn's specifications."

( I believe you & I are on the same page on this but with different words )

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/chicago-schwinns.html




_Inside the Schwinn factory 1890s_


----------



## dunebike (Mar 22, 2013)

*Red Phantom Rack*



2jakes said:


> My intention was to remove the poor paint job that the previous owner
> had applied sometime ago & fix it up with a different color.
> I managed to remove the top paint. The original "red" paint is still evident.
> The original color looks like a candy apple red.
> ...




I have a 6 hole rack the same color & patina as your bike that I will probably eventually paint to use. I am willing to trade for another 6 hole in similar condition, just a thought!


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 22, 2013)

dunebike said:


> I have a 6 hole rack the same color & patina as your bike that I will probably eventually paint to use. I am willing to trade for another 6 hole in similar condition, just a thought!




Although it's not shown in the photo, I have the rack as well.
Thanks for the thought !


----------



## krankrate (Mar 23, 2013)

*Schwinn paint's*

Schwinn used Enamel paint till the mid to end of the 50's, then they started using laquer most with a base color and transparent paint, with the acception of there yellow, black, & white that had no base coat, they were all sprayed not dipped.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 23, 2013)

*interesting crank!*

Anybody notice the crank sprocket?...


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 23, 2013)

*Schwinn crank*



fatbar said:


> Anybody notice the crank sprocket?...




_A very astute observation *fatbar* !_ 

*A S & CO Schwinn Crank* 




*Made for the Schwinn World*



_*From 1948 Schwinn Catalog*_

*For the Red **Phantom I will install*
* An original Schwinn crank sprocket*


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 24, 2013)

I took the fork (virgin paint on the stem) from one of my bikes into the automotive paint supplier that I use for color matching.  They told me the paint was a blue over a white or silver base.  That's how it gets the effect.  You just cover the color evenly over the base but do it lightly so some of the base still shows through the top coat.

Ed


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 24, 2013)

*Red Phantom*



Rivnut said:


> I took the fork (virgin paint on the stem) from one of my bikes into the automotive paint supplier that I use for color matching.  They told me the paint was a blue over a white or silver base.  That's how it gets the effect.  You just cover the color evenly over the base but do it lightly so some of the base still shows through the top coat.
> 
> Ed




The tank on my Red Phantom has lost all the color. So I'll try what you suggested. 
This Red is from the Schwinn forum. The frame & tank look original. You can see
some spots where the paint is gone. That's what I'll be aiming for.
 The saddle appears to be black or it's just the wear of old tan leather. The fenders
look newer. Mine are old & go with the overall vintage look that I like.



_This Red was in the process of being redone to like new shiny condition.
That's why the fenders are newer. I did the same to a Black Phantom
years back. Now, I wish I had kept it original. I will with the Red Phantom. _


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 25, 2013)

*Schwinn tank*

This is the tank which I will be using on my Red Phantom.




_I'll will go to the Project Rides for details._


----------

